# Engine out!



## twoeagles (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey - how come number one keeps flaming out?

(Contributed by an old friend - originating source unkown)


----------



## timshatz (Nov 1, 2006)

Good chuckle.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 1, 2006)

not really that funny or deserving of it's own thread..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2006)

It was okay. Give the guy a break Lanc...


----------



## twoeagles (Nov 1, 2006)

Okay, so Judy Pay would frown at me for humor involving a woman in the
cockpit, but Wednesday started poorly.

Thank you, Adler...

So, what aircraft is in the photo?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 1, 2006)

C-141


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 1, 2006)

Dont worry about The Lanc guys, he's been out shoveling sheep sh!t for the last week, and his favorite ewe aint putting out.....

Rumour has it CC caught Lanc weeping in the lunchroom yesterday....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## mkloby (Nov 6, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> not really that funny or deserving of it's own thread..........



Lanc maybe you'd appreciate it more if you were a military aviator.

Eagles - I thought it was funny!


----------

